# New Rescue Owner - Needs Reassurance



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello! :wave: I'm new although I have been reading the posts here for a few weeks. I was going to write about how impatient I had become with the adoption/rescue process as we had been waiting for about a month. I know that's not long, but it felt like it was in doggie years to us! The mistake I made was waiting to apply until we were ready for a dog immediately. I thought since there were so many in need, that the phone would ring the next day!

So I began searching on the internet - looking at all the goldens in need, and they all seem to be east of us. (We're in Colorado) But, like you all say, the dog will come to you. Well, the phone ran yesterday, and we adopted our first dog, a 3 year old Golden mix last night from the local rescue! The foster said she is the easiest dog, mellow, accident free, a real doll. And that she is. We were in love at first sight. :heartbeat She is a little thing and truly mellow. The foster said this is the best dog she's seen in a while. 

That's where both the dog and the new owner here need a little reassurance. I think she is really submissive. She looks at us kind-of sideways, and gently puts her paw on your lap for attention. We sat with her in the family room on the floor and she sat facing us, with the paw on our lap, or in the air when we stopped petting her. That was great. We let her explore the house on her own - tried not to hover. Then we discovered she pee'd in the living room. I could care less about the carpet - but I am freaked out that she's freaked out. I googled submissive urination - and decided maybe we shouldn't look her in the eye too much. She slept at the foot of our bed with her head resting on her new doggie bed. My hubby let her out this am, and she went. It's about 11 here now, and she is sleeping. I think I should take her for a walk???

SO - help me out. I know it is early, but I am worried that she won't overcome her fear. Maybe this last shift of a new home was the last straw, she didn't have an accident at the foster's. (Apparently she came in on a transport from Missouri). She has dribbled in our room a bit too. Please know I could care less about my house - I am just worried about her. My 10 year old son was SO excited about a dog, and loves her already, but she is a little leery of him too. (other members of the house are hubby and 14 year old son). She wags her tail, but doesn't lift her head. She was cleared by the vet. She also has a little cough/hack. Back to google - kennel cough? I am going to take her in next week anyway. I am going to do basic obedience to bond. 

I guess I was so worried about the "over the top" issues we may have had, never though I would be worried she won't come out of her shell. Also, how much should she sleep in the day?

WOW - thanks for listening!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new dog, and thanks for rescuing! I'm sure some forum folks will offer you lots of great advice. But I wouldn't be too concerned about your new dog just yet. She's in another new home, and she's probably wondering how long this will last. Give her some time to get to know you and your family, figure out your schedule and how you do things, and start to feel comfortable in her new home. It can take weeks for a dog to really start to show its true personality.

I would take things slowly for a while, and not introduce her to a lot of new people, places and things all at once. See if you can find out (by trial and error or from her foster family) what kinds of things she really enjoys, and engage in those with her.

Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

When you take her to your vet you may wanna request he check for UTI's and do a fecal check for parasites. Aside from that, I'd bet she just needs time. The class to bond is a great idea


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and THANK YOU for rescuing. Your new girl sounds so sweet. I agree with just going slowly.... all of the change can be unsettling. Give her lots of praise when she pottys outside and lots of love ALL the time and she'll start feeling at home in no time. You might want to explain to your son how she might be kind of scared right now since everything is new.... like a first day at school or something he could relate to. Right now, she might like quiet play and affection until she feels more confident.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Goloden Lover,
I have rescued 4 adult golden or X's in the last 6 years. It will take her a while to settle in, but I believe she will come around.
My 3rd rescue was the toughest. He was scared of everything - including me. It took almost 3 months of good treatment for him to decide I was okay. He was scared of the camera so I don't have many decent pictures of him. Also scared of: flashlights (on or off), ballcaps, overpasses, signs overhead in pet smart, the dry cleaning, initially scared of the car, but then decided it was a great "safe place" to go when scared so I left the car doors open most of the time. I don't remember what all he was scared of initially. He got over most of it to at least some degree. The good news is, he learned to love me and everyone else he met. Some items would trigger his fear even 2 years later, but mostly he was just a big, goofy surfer type boy. Chance was never the "Hail fellow well met" personality that my other goldens were, but he learned that he could trust me and became a great pet and a good friend.
I think your little girl will blossom with love, attention and now a good, safe home. She may always be a little low key but I think will learn that it is okay to ask for attention. Sounds like she is already learning to request attention. _We sat with her in the family room on the floor and she sat facing us, with the paw on our lap, or in the air when we stopped petting her._
My vet just laughed and said I had one introvert and one extrovert. It takes some dogs a little while to feel secure and lighten up.
Good luck with your little girl.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

We rescued our Ciggy 2 years ago. She acted very similarly to what you have described. After all this time there are some actions that still show she was probably beaten before she came to us. But, she is the sweetest dog imagionable! Everybody wants to take her home! Give her time as the others have said. You might have just found your new gem!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, also, she may sleep a fair amount for the next few days....... after all the upheaval, she may need it to help her reduce stress. I'd just let her go at her own pace, and have a quiet spot that she can retreat to when she wants.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your quick words of wisdom and encouragement!! We've been waiting and wishing for so long, it's just hard. I have talked to my son about how it would feel being in a new place, and scared, etc. I think maybe I am telling him to be too cautious with her. I don't know whose sad face is worse - his or hers!

Thanks again, keep the good advice coming.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I signed Chance up for obedience classes at PetSmart. I knew the instructor and she was very tolerant. You can keep retaking the class until you pass the obedience exam and we flunked 3 times. I couldn't have cared less. Chance became much better socialized with people and dogs, learned to sit and come (mostly), but mostly it brought him out of his shell. that was my real goal anyway.
You never know the history of rescues so it can be difficult to figure out some of their behaviors, but mine have all developed a great bond with me and turned out to be good friends.
You could try having your son give her some treats too so she associated him with that. It might bring her around a little quicker.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BTW... I thought it was a great sign that she would come to you for attention and put her paw in your lap. That's huge... in my book. I'll think she'll come around in no time. Just remember that she'll pick up on your vibes too...if you're TOO cautious, nervous, etc. she'll mirror that back at you. While I wouldn't be loud and raucous, have fun with her, include her, sit and pet while watching TV,etc. Just give her a quiet place ( a crate would be great) for her to retreat to when she needs a break.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for giving that sweet girl a home - please post a picture of her for us!

things sound very normal for a rescue in the first days. imho - leave her alone for a little while. don't approach her just yet. in her previous homes that may have been a warning that she was in trouble and going to get hit/yelled at.

obviously, if she approaches you, greet her warmly and give as much affection as she's looking for. if she pulls away, let her go, and don't try to maintain contact that she's not inititating. this is more important for your son than you - don't let him hug her or "hang" on her at all. but, if she pokes any of you with a paw to get pets, give her some. 

keep treats in all your pockets for a bit. you want her to think that going to you is a positive thing - i get a kind voice and pet and a treat!

also, for my rescue, it was REALLY important to not try to pet the top of her head. she treated all outstretched hands like they were going to hit her. but she loooooovvveeeedd getting scratched under her chin.

i would think that she may be skittish for a while, but don't take it personally.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am concerned if she is dribbling , she may have a UTI and need to see a vet ASAP.
Also if she is coughing I would have it checked out.

Otherwise I agree with everyone that she just needs time, love and patience.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Your new family member sounds a lot like our sweet Laura, who we lost on Dec. 1. She came to us in about 2001 and was likely abused in her previous home. Her teeth were worn down from chewing on a chain link chain that was attached to her when she was surrendered. She would put her paw on us for attention but was very skittish at first. She would be startled by loud household noises and was cautious if you raised your hands for fear of being hit. With a lot of time and love she came to be one of the most loving dog and reallly came out of her shell. She learned that we would never hurt her and she trusted us. We also had another dog which I think helped her adjust to our home more quickly. Be patient, I'm sure she will come around! Best of luck!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Like others - vet check for UTI. Bless You for the rescue - given a little more time to get rid of the jitters and new home scares she'll begin to look at you with that glorious look they all get in their eyes when they realize they are safe and loved. It might take a bit for the past to be replaced with the future in her mind so patience, patience, patience. Before long you'll have that GoldenGirl velcroed to you.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm feeling all the good golden vibes coming my way - thanks. I was able to take her for a short walk around 1, and it went fine. I ran over to PetSmart to sign up for the beginner obedience class, and when I came home, she was up! She went outside (potty) hurray! She's wagging her tail a bit, but doesn't want any treats. I bought these Blueberry Nutro treats the gal at PetSmart suggested. Hmmmm - maybe she doesn't like fruit flavors. 

I have to leave her for about an hour tonight.

Thanks again everyone. I took a pic of her sleeping - I'll try to upload it tonight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Golden Lover*

Another Golden Lover:

I, too, see her putting her paw in your lap and lifting her leg to signal she wants to be petted more a HUGE DEAL!!

I would definitely take her to the vet for a check-up and have them do testing for UTI and see if they think she might have Kennel Cough.
It REALLY TAKES dogs that are rescued or adopted TIME to settle in and trust I guess. Do you know where she came from in MO?
Could have been an abusive home, or a puppy mill. 

We rescued our Golden Ret. Smooch from Golden Ret. Rescue in IL
when she was 16 months old. She had been a stray on the streets of Chicago and rescued from an awful shelter there by Gold. Ret. Rescue.
Smooch is now going to be 10 years old on Valentine's Day-we chose that birthday for her.

How Old is your dog?

I believe that walking her and feeding her and BRUSHING HER are GREAT BONDING THINGS
I brush my Smooch everynight while we watch TV.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Another Golden Lover, did you get her from GRRR or from Golden Freedom Rescue? Just curious, really. Her actions and demeanor are totally normal for a rescue, and each day will be better, both for her and for your family. Let her adjust at her own pace, and try not to be too "in her face" with expectations. Plan on a couple of months for her to settle in and for you to see her true personality. It is a bit frustrating when you've been waiting and have a vision of your family and your new pup, but the first few weeks are not how it will always be....it will just get better and better. Good luck and congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh thank you for the rescue!

My brother took in a flood dog and she was very, very submissive. She was so scared from being abandoned and kept at the protective society, I know they wondered if it would work in the first week. It turns out she had never been socialized and is still submissive, but she has turned out to be a fantastic dog! She still dribbles a little when she is in new situations but it is getting better. I love her and everyone loves her, she is becoming so much more comfortable and darling Lily is just a great dog.

It takes them awhile, hang in there.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> Another Golden Lover, did you get her from GRRR or from Golden Freedom Rescue? Just curious, really. Her actions and demeanor are totally normal for a rescue, and each day will be better, both for her and for your family. Let her adjust at her own pace, and try not to be too "in her face" with expectations. Plan on a couple of months for her to settle in and for you to see her true personality. It is a bit frustrating when you've been waiting and have a vision of your family and your new pup, but the first few weeks are not how it will always be....it will just get better and better. Good luck and congratulations on your new family member!


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I really need to hear that this is normal. I tried to PM you about the rescue group, but I don't have enough posts yet. Can you PM me with your e-mail addy?


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Oh thank you for the rescue!
> 
> My brother took in a flood dog and she was very, very submissive. She was so scared from being abandoned and kept at the protective society, I know they wondered if it would work in the first week. It turns out she had never been socialized and is still submissive, but she has turned out to be a fantastic dog! She still dribbles a little when she is in new situations but it is getting better. I love her and everyone loves her, she is becoming so much more comfortable and darling Lily is just a great dog.
> 
> It takes them awhile, hang in there.


Thank you - this helps sooo much! Everyone here went to dinner, but I just couldn't leave her. She is asleep on her dog bed at the foot of our bed. I am just so worried.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Another Golden Lover said:


> Thank you - this helps sooo much! Everyone here went to dinner, but I just couldn't leave her. She is asleep on her dog bed at the foot of our bed.  I am just so worried.


Breathe deeply! This is probably the most attention the dear girl has had in awhile. Dogs get used to circumstance and believe it or not, she will have to get used to being so loved. It is good to watch for problems, and she should see the vet, but I think a little time will make a big difference.

And please talk to your son about no sudden moves, if she is scared she just needs to build up trust. We don't want to get off on the wrong foot....

If she is sleeping at the foot of your bed that is giving her all sorts of good smells and comfort, she is getting used to you already! 

And Nature's Miracle, the orange bottle is great for pee stains!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

One thing I have found by trial and error, sometimes a dog will have an accident in the house the first day or two simply because they don't know where to go out, or you just don't know their cues that they need to go.

As everyone has said, just give her time and patience, let her adjust at her own pace for the next few weeks. I bet you will see a big change in her in a month.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

AGL, one thing that's helpful to a rescue is routine. Try to feed her at the same times, walk after breakfast, groom when you're all relaxed watching TV....you know what would work best for your family. The sameness of expectations helps them to feel secure, so they know what to expect of you and learn what you expect of them. It doesn't have to be carved in stone, but a general system of what happens when will help your new little girl build confidence in her surroundings.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I worked with a bunch of rescues and peeing in the new house is not so unusual, even if they're totally housebroken.
It's a new place, they're confused, unsure how to get outside or how to ask, and boing - the Pud did it a few times, too.

Submissive urination usually happens right there in front of you, and not so much after she's gone to another room on her own.

She might also have a touch of spay incontinence, it can make the dribbling worse.

I wouldn't worry. Sounds like she's willing to come to you and make contact. I bet in a few weeks she'll be much more self-assured. She sounds like a sweet doggie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She sounds like a very gentle soul. She is very lucky to have found you. Try to keep things upbeat and don't feel sorry for her, because that can cause her to become even more insecure. I know with my Jasper, I just keep my voice very upbeat and happy when he is getting a bit anxious, and that seems to calm him back down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Golden Lover*

Another Golden Lover:

Just checking in to see how you and your girl are doing.
It takes time. 
I posted yesterday about my Rescued Golden Ret., Smooch.
My email is: [email protected]
if you want to email me.
*Everyone might want to email you their emails, as you said you don't have enough posts yet for pm's*


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Everyone! Last night I was just a mess with worry. My husband came home late, and I just burst into tears. Being the awesome hubby that he is, he said, "Let's just take her in tomorrow morning." And my older son (14 no less) was amazingly sweet and said, "It's going to be ok Mom. I really like this dog (I feel the burden of getting the right dog since they waited so long for a playmate) and she's going to be ok." That really helped too!

So, we have an appt in about an hour. I am beginning to believe she may have kennel cough, and the dribbles we have seen around her bed are from her cough. 

On a good note, she is going potty outside, and she accepted a treat from my older son last night after giving him her paw over and over. Then she fell asleep next to me on the floor while we were watching TV. She actually was up against me. Hurray!

You all have really been there for me in my time of need - I don't know what I would have done (or continue to do) without your words of hope. I think I just needed hope and some great advice. Thanks for both. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Another Golden Lover:
> 
> Just checking in to see how you and your girl are doing.
> It takes time.
> ...


Karen,

Yes, your story about Smooch is awesome. Wow - 10 years on Valentine's Day! You got him at 10 months, right? How long did it take him to come out of his shell? OH - and actually, can you recommend a brush? Thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAHHHHHH, she is such a sweetheart. She's done amazingly well in such a short amount of time. I'm sure your mind will be eased by having the vet see her and take care of anything medical, but I think just by keeping an upbeat attitude, lots of praise and routine, she'll be the dream golden you've all wanted.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> AAAAHHHHHH, she is such a sweetheart. She's done amazingly well in such a short amount of time. I'm sure your mind will be eased by having the vet see her and take care of anything medical, but I think just by keeping an upbeat attitude, lots of praise and routine, she'll be the dream golden you've all wanted.


Thanks! And Yes - it was a huge relief to have her seen. And the winner is - drum roll please - an ear infection *and* kennel cough! Poor thing!! The vet tech was going to take her picture, but thought maybe she would wait because she just looked so sad. The vet was great, cleaned out her ear - wow - it sure needed that - it was awful. She got her first ear med. (Mometamax)and I have an antibiotic pill to give her twice a day for 10 days. I also got an ear cleaner to use and we are also going to do a stool sample. 

I just do so much better with info. (that's why I like all the tried and true advcie here) so I feel like I can get her what she needs! 

Thanks again everyone for caring - really - you don't even know me, but are really helping me get through something that had me spinning with worry and concern.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

yay, I am glad you got some answers. I love this forum, there are great people here. Thank you for rescueing her.  Welcome to GRF, and please keep us updated on her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So Glad we were able to ease your worries a bit.
We are always here for you and your girl!!

We're just sharing our experience, strength and hope with you and everyone on this wonderful forum

If you get a picture of her and want help posting it, just email it to me and I will post for you.

What is her name?

Karen519
[email protected]


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Karen - we had picked out Ellie as a name, but I don't know, it just doesn't seem to fit her. She just always looks sad. Here is a picture of her - not the best shot:


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

I took a bunch, and this was the only one where she looks like she is a bit more cheerful  That's my 14 year old petting her. This is the picture I love, and gives me hope. Honestly, most the time she looks so sad it breaks my heart.










We had a heck of a time with her pill. Tried the cheese, she loved the cheese, and plop, out comes the pill. She was equally impressive consuming the peanut butter, but leaving the pill intact on the floor. Finally I ground it up and mixed it into cream chesse, and that worked. We're going to try the pill pocket tomorrow. Gave her one plain tonight as a treat.

Oh - we found out she is 51 lbs. She also is not as tall as most goldens I think.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might also consider getting some natural balance beef roll. It can be shredded up like cheese. Take some put it in your hand then put the pill in and then add some on top. Squish it up into a ball. It is so tasty she will eat it up. My Beau has to take almost 7 pills twice a day and I have no problems. Good luck. 

She is a beautiful girl and I think in no time she will be wearing that smile all day.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Another Golden Lover said:


> Thanks again everyone for caring - really - you don't even know me.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

In a way we do know you. You're just like us.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

She is such a fast learner - unfortunately :no: She refused the pill crushed into a nice ball of cream cheese this am. I tried the beef flavor pill pockets, and even quarted the pill. She loved the treat, but managed to leave all four little pieces on the floor. A truly exceptional dog! I went and bought the pill popper, and my husband and I got one down on the second try. Whew!

I got up the courage to call the foster Mom - thought I should let her know about the kennel cough since she has her own dog. I didn't tell her about the ear infection. Of course she felt bad, and I hesitated to tell her as I didn't want her to think I was upset with the rescue.(or one of those who wanted to return the dog - and I planned to spend the $ for a vet visit anyway so I wasn't upset about that either) I mean - what can she say?? I really wanted just some reassurance that she was a little more lively at her house, which she said she was.

I read that kennel cough takes 8-12 days to present, so I know they wouldn't have knowingly passed her along to me with it. She was a quick turnaround. She is still soooo low energy, and not really eating well. She's also so congested. I am worried for her.

Thanks for listening - I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like she's coming along. Once you get her healthy, and she begins to know what's what around your house, her true personality will shine through. Bit by bit it will get better, as she becomes more confident and more comfortable.

So....just give her the time to "settle in". It can take a while with some dogs, but you're a great Mom, so I know she'll figure out really soon that she hit the jackpot with a wonderful home!!

Hugs to all of you, and especially your girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You're doing great*

You're doing just great, Mom. Love is the most impt. thing and it's obvious you love her.
It just takes time.

Don't use the peanut butter-the news was saying that there have been cases of salmonella in humans.

I bet your vet knows of a pharmacy near you that could make the medication into a flavored liquid, so it would be easier for her to take on her food.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Things are looking up . The vet called this am and wanted to see her again since she hasn't been eating very well. The vet said that her lungs sound clear, and her ear is already looking better. Her nose is still drippy, and she is congested - hoping it is just the upper resp. infection and not allergies.

She fed her a bit of this canned dog food called Recovery RS by Royal Canin - looks like a vet product. Boy did she like it. I mixed it in with her dry tonight, and she ate it - hurray! Still have to get the pill down her throat tonight, but I know we can do it! Everyone is feeling a bit more upbeat, and I think she can feel it too!

Ellie was a bit upset that I posted such an unflattering picture of her, so this one is a bit nicer. Do you think she's golden enough to be in??:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad for Ellie and you*

Glad to hear that Ellie is feeling better. Ellie is sure beautiful!

My Husband gives our dogs the pills. There's a way to open their mouth and gently pushing the pill back to the back of their throat.

Ellie certainly is Golden enough!! We have no criteria here.
We love ALL DOGS!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

First, sounds like another rescue has a wonderful new family of her very own. Thanks so much for taking a rescue. 

Will she catch a ball, toy or treat mid air. If yes, you can try tossing a pill in a small slice of hot dog. Toss hot dog alone a couple of times, then hot dog containing pill, and follow with at least one more uncontaminated treat!! (or other meat based product, Natural Balance meat rolls from Petco work well, and are good for cutting up for training treats too.) Of course get the slices ready when she's otherwise occupied. Some smart pups will know a pills coming just because they see you heading towards a particular cupboard.

Loose rule of thumb for dogs settling in completely, 1 month per year of life, provided there were no serious problems to overcome. One of my rescues has been here six years, and if the dinning room door is open at mealtimes, he will still automatically go outside and lie with his head over the door sill. Not something we've ever required. And we actively encourage him to come inside and be with us. He is much older though.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Glad to hear that Ellie is feeling better. Ellie is sure beautiful!
> 
> My Husband gives our dogs the pills. There's a way to open their mouth and gently pushing the pill back to the back of their throat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen! The vet showed us how to get the pill down, I wasn't getting it far enough back. It's a two person job though, so we'll have to wait for tonight. It's unusually warm for Colorado today. May break a record - near 70! Hope to get her out a bit in the sunshine.Oh

Oh - I just saw Cam's post. Great idea about the jumping for a treat. She does jump for tennis balls (I got the ones at the pet store, not real tennis balls) so I might try that!


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried a new signature line. Hope this works.

Now I need to get out there and explore this forum!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Golden Lover*

Another GOlden Lover:

Does Ellie love to be brushed.
My Smooch does.

I brush her everynight while the family, Ken, I and our two dogs, watch TV.
I think it's a way of bonding!!!


Another Golden Lover:

When we rescued our Smooch, her name was Bedlam.
My Hubby Ken, said let's give her a name she can grow into to and we named her, Smooch, like a kiss.
Then we kept kissing her and finally she kissed back.
Perhaps if you give her a happy name, something like Felicity, Ellie will grow into it. I'm sure your love will make all the difference in her life!!

P.S. Some might think Smooch looks sad in this, I think she looks extremely relaxed, serene and happy because she is treated live a DIVA!!!


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't formally brushed her yet. What type of brush do you use? She has a mobile pet groomer coming tomorrow - so she'll get the royal treatment I hope!

I love that picture of smooch - very sweet. :smooch: Our dog's name was Lyra from the rescue, and we switched it to Ellie. But mostly I call her sweet girl. "Ahhh, there's my sweet girl, Come here sweet girl, sleep well my sweet girl." Poor thing probably has no idea why everyone keeps calling her something different!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's precious. With as much concern and worry as you are expressing for her, this little lady will have you wrapped around her paw in no time. Lucky girl. Thanks for rescuing her, she will repay you a hundred fold.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

AGL, love the pictures of Ellie. When you try to pill her on your own, if you open her top jaw with one hand (you may have to kind of squish her lips against her teeth....doesn't hurt), and quickly push the pill really far back in her throat, she shouldn't be too bothered, especially if immediately followed with a yummy treat!
Can you go in the van with the mobile groomer? Since she's a bit frightened still, it might help her not to have a traumatic experience if you're beside the groomer doling out delicious somethings. If she's scared, she shouldn't hold you responsible; instead, you'll be the calming, good person


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brush*

I just use a brush I bought at the pet store that has the rounded bristles at the end. I also use a metal comb from the Pet store.
We also bought a Furminator but Ken was using it in the garage on our Samoyed Snobear, so now I can't locate it.
I use a soft brush. Smooch just loves the feel of the brushing and I'm sure the attention!!!


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Cute pictures Karen!! 

We had the mobile pet groomer here today, and Ellie did great. Nice groomer - a gal with lots of experience who loves rescues. She loved Ellie! Did a non-allergenic oatmeal bath, and trim her nails for me. She also said she grinded her nails?? Is that a good thing? There's so much to learn!

Thanks again everyone for caring. It is amazing that it has only been a week, and she (and I) are doing soooo much better. I was a wreck that first few days!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Golden Lover*

Another Golden Lover:

That's what we're all here for-to support one another and it will get better day after day!

Do you mean groomer ground her nails or Ellie had ground her nails.
Sometimes if a dogs nails are worn down some it means they've walked alot


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Cute pic! 

The groomer said she trimmed the nails, but also did the grind thing to help on the hardwood floor???? 

Ahhh - so much to learn! I still need to go get her a brush!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to hear it's looking up for you and Ellie. it just takes a rescue a while to settle in. The good news is, mine have settled in and then wrapped me around their paws in no time flat!
I hope things just keep getting better and better.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're doing this well while she feels sick and brand new, I think you're going to do really, really well as time goes on.

Pure submission doesn't really look like fear, so if she looks scared, she's probably submissive and insecure to boot. She's probably very anxious to have no reliability in her life (she hasn't figured out yet that she's home for good). She also may have been treated roughly in the past.

How about teaching her some tricks and games with pure positive reinforcement? She probably won't hold up well to correction at this point, but you could teach her there are things that reliably please you and garner praise.

Does she know sit? If so, you could ask her to do it and give her quiet praise + cookie. If not, you could teach it by luring. You get her attention with the treat and then move it up a little and toward her. You're trying to get her to lift her head up in a way that makes her butt go down. Don't hold her, push her butt down, or otherwise coerce her. You can then do quiet praise and give the cookie you were luring with.

If she knows something that will guarantee praise from you and maybe food, she can do it when she's nervous and it'll give her a good outlet. That may help with the dribbling if it continues. You were really smart not to correct her for doing it; now you can give her something else to do.

If she brings you toys, use that. Praise her and take it from her mouth if she tries to give it to you. Then give it back. That fulfills the retrieve desire, and they seem to really dig it.

Whatever you can do to interact and give her a job will help build confidence and her relationship with you. This should work with the family members who make her nervous, too. Make sure they praise in quiet mid-range or high voices, since low tones can sound threatening.

Good luck! You're a saint in my book.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I think the grind thing smooths out their nails so they're not jagged.
It's called a dremmel.

When you get time go get her a brush and hopefully Ellie will love it and it will become a bonding ritual for you and Ellie.

Have you thought of what you want to rename her yet?


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I think the grind thing smooths out their nails so they're not jagged.
> It's called a dremmel.
> 
> When you get time go get her a brush and hopefully Ellie will love it and it will become a bonding ritual for you and Ellie.
> ...


Thanks Karen - I am looking forward to getting our brushing routine started.

Also, Ellie is the name we chose to rename her, so she's stuck with it! When we adopted her, her name was Lyra - which wasn't a favorite around here, and she didn't seem to know it anyway. I am not sure at point that name was given, but she is Ellie from now on.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> If you're doing this well while she feels sick and brand new, I think you're going to do really, really well as time goes on.
> 
> Pure submission doesn't really look like fear, so if she looks scared, she's probably submissive and insecure to boot. Yes, I think that's it!
> 
> ...


 Ahhh thanks - I don't know about that 

Thanks for all the great ideas. I think you are right - she is insecure. She has really come a long way in a short amount of time. I can tell she is feeling better too.

She is doing a happy dance when I come home from short errands, etc. She does sit - and then she puts her paw on my knee. She is still withdrawn with the rest of the family, but I would have never guessed she would start to be playful like she is with me this soon. So very different from the first few days. She'll get excited when I throw a ball in the air, but she isn't ready to "drop it" quite yet, so I don't push it. She started carrying around a stuffed bone we bought her at the pet store that she completely ignored for the first week. I just kept handing it to her, and putting it down in front of her. At first she would look down and away - turn her head as far as she could from me and the toy, but stay perfectly still. It was so sad and discouraging. Now, (after I back away and give her space) she'll pick it up, at which time I prasie her. 

She is eating well now too. Then I find new things to worry about like her chewing at a place on her leg, and I'm thinking "Oh no - she has a hot spot"! This is all so new to us! Thank you for your time and wonderful advice and encouragement - it has helped me so much!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Another Golden Lover said:


> She started carrying around a stuffed bone we bought her at the pet store that she completely ignored for the first week. I just kept handing it to her, and putting it down in front of her. At first she would look down and away - turn her head as far as she could from me and the toy, but stay perfectly still. It was so sad and discouraging. Now, (after I back away and give her space) she'll pick it up, at which time I prasie her.


I'd like other folks to sound off on this, because I'm not sure, but I think the body language she's communicating, when she turns her head away like that, is: "That's yours! I swear, I'm not going to take anything of yours!" Once you back away from it, she gets a clearer message that it's OK for her take it.

I think that fits right in with the submissive/insecure attitude she's showing, so calm confidence building is still the way to go. Obviously it's working, since she's already picking it up.

She's probably afraid to hand things to you because she's afraid she'll lose them. So, for trust, if she does bring something over and allow you to take it (especially as you teach "drop"), take it and give it right back. Or trade her for something even cooler. If she brings the ball over, offer an awesome treat, and say "drop" when the ball falls out of her mouth (she'll probably drop it when you show the treat). Give the ball right back when she's done with the treat. It's best to use a treat she can eat quickly, rather than a big crunchy one, so she can form a stronger association between dropping, getting a treat, and getting the ball back. She'll learn to get positive feelings from giving you a ball, even on the times she doesn't also get a cookie.

As far as other family members, if they want to help her trust them, hand feeding is a tried and true way of building a relationship. As long as she's got a gentle enough mouth, they can hand feed her a few handfuls at the beginning of meals. Food is calming and dogs learn to respect and trust the source of the food. Even if she's not that gentle, the people she's nervous of can drop food into her bowl one handful at a time.

Then they can move to practicing the little games and habits she's already learned from you, like sit or drop. The games and the sense of comfort she learns from you will begin to transfer to others who do the same exercises.

I admire you so much for taking on a dog and working hard to give her the life she deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Golden Lover*

Reading about the stuffed bone - I am curious when you gave it to her within the first week and you put it down in front of her, did you back away then, too, or is today the first time you put it down and backed away.

I'm thinking that your backing away from it made her start to trust you and also that she knew it was HERS, when you put it down and backed away.

Like Tippykayak, I hope others give their opinion


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Karen - I bought the bone (a Christmas one, no less) before we got her. It was an outing my son and I took to the pet store to try to tide him over in the process  since he was even more dog crazed than I was! I am happy to report she is proudly carrying it around. She'll do a little play posturing when I come up to her, but she isn't quite willing to give it up. I have tried to do a little training on the "drop" command outside with the tennis ball. She still isn't interested, but I finally moved in a bit and gently tugged on it. She let me have it, and I praised her, but that's about as far as I have got with that.

Tippykayak - great idea to trade her for a treat! I need to try that! My older son got her to trade one tennis ball for another. Both boys are giving her treats, and she's taking them, but its the boys who need to work up their courage. They still want to drop the treat instead of hand feed. I don't know why - can't imagine a more gentle dog!

It is just amazing how far she has come in a short time. My hubby and I are just thrilled and amazed at how much more relaxed and almost happy she is. We start obedience trainning tonight - for her it's more socialization and training for us I think. I am hoping to allow my youngest son to do the activities with her in the class. :crossfing


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking on a rescue i have had rescue dogs all my life and some settle very quick and some do take time but well worth it.
She looks a lovely dog good luck with Ellie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Everyday*

Everyday will get better and you will love her more and more and Ellie will be happier and happier and be SO DEVOTED to you!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another GOlden Lover*

Another Golden Lover:

How is our Ellie Girl????


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Give her time. A rescue dog is in survival mode for about the first two weeks. I bet you'll see a different dog a few weeks from now!


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

She is doing great - thanks for asking! 

She was the belle of the ball at her obedience class on Monday night. I think everyone there came with behavior issues, and Ellie is soooooo calm (LOL) that they all thought she was a dream. She actually interacted with the dogs a lot more than I thought she would!

She continues to amaze, and does a happy dance when we come home from our short errands, etc. You can just tell she is becoming more comfortable as she is sniffing around the house a bit more - doing dog things. Like many here have mentioned, I think she is beginning to relax as she hopefully is starting to believe that this love (and food) is going to continue.

I never thought she would come this far in two weeks. Now the funny thing is - she jumps up on our bed even though "if caught" she is told to get down immediately(which she does) and she is ignored for a couple of minuntes (until I cave). But this morning she jumped back up there when I was in the shower! It's hard not to be a bit happy for her bravery to challenge us a bit. Her own dog bed is at the foot of our bed on the floor.

If this is her biggest offense, than we have really hit the jackpot!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dear Mom*

Ellie's Mom:

I am GRINNING EAR TO EAR!!
SO happy-she sounds like a "dream Girl."


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It sure sounds like you're all getting to know one another and findiing you like each other I let Finn sleep in our bed to build his confidence (beds were off limits to all previous dogs, even angel Cody), so now I've got a big, hairy comforter every night! Don't allow it if you don't want it to continue forever Smooches to Ellie for being such a good girl at obedience class....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Ellie, and your family, are making great progress. She is starting to blossom under your loving care. Congratulations!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So happy to read your update on Ellie! We are continually amazed at our golden mix rescue as he seems to just get better and better each day. Good luck to you and Ellie--sounds like a perfect match!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How's the hand feeding going with your son? Is he comfortable enough to do it? If he just puts kibble on a flat or slightly cupped hand, it shouldn't be too uncomfortable.

Look how far you've come in such a short time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Golden Lover*

Another Golden Lover:

How are you and Ellie doing?


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Ellie is doing great - but I got a nasty flu type bug! YUCK! Poor dog hung out half the day in my bedroom, and half the day near me as I stayed on the couch. Fortunately my husband was home, and took her out to play!

She is doing great. I took her Sat. to this huge off leash area of our local state park. This place goes on forever - really amazing - complete with ponds and lots to explore. I figured she wouldn't budge an inch away from me, and boy was I wrong! She was in doggie heaven. She did a number of "meet and greet's" and even got running with a small pack of yellow labs. At one point she got pretty far ahead of me, and since I don't have great recall with her, I was a bit worried, but she came back. What a wonderful day - she had the time of her life! I think we will be going a lot!

Tippykayak - she is taking treats more from the boys - the older one still in a bit shy of hand feeding. My younger one did all the activities with her at the obedience class last night. My older one is enjoying her a lot more than he thought he would - LOL - being the teenager. My younger one is pretty boisterous, so Ellie kind of gives me that look when he approaches her like - "oh boy, here he comes again" - but he is gentle with her.

I feel a bit sheepish about my concerns at first, now that she is turning out to be such a dream in such a short period of time. We still have a lot to learn together, but I have no doubts that she is the perfect match for our family!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Another Golden Lover said:


> Ellie is doing great - but I got a nasty flu type bug! YUCK! Poor dog hung out half the day in my bedroom, and half the day near me as I stayed on the couch. Fortunately my husband was home, and took her out to play!
> 
> She is doing great. I took her Sat. to this huge off leash area of our local state park. This place goes on forever - really amazing - complete with ponds and lots to explore. I figured she wouldn't budge an inch away from me, and boy was I wrong! She was in doggie heaven. She did a number of "meet and greet's" and even got running with a small pack of yellow labs. At one point she got pretty far ahead of me, and since I don't have great recall with her, I was a bit worried, but she came back. What a wonderful day - she had the time of her life! I think we will be going a lot!
> 
> ...


Hooray! Don't be sheepish. It's important to invest in the relationship the way you did. This huge progress she's made is a direct result of the care and attention your family has given her, and if you had been more laid back about it, she might not have come so far so fast.

Isn't obedience class fun? I'm glad your younger kid is so enjoying building a relationship with her. I'm sure the older one will continue to come around too. Teenagers are just so cool, aren't they? (HS teacher here).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellie*

How heartwarming the Ellie stuck by you while you were sick!
See, Ellie is already trying to say THANK YOU for adopting/rescuing me!!!

This is my personal opinion, I would NEVER let my dogs off the leash. I don't care how well trained dogs are, they still have instinctive behavior to run and chase and get lost or worse.

What I remember from obedience class if the instructor asked whether Ken or I wanted to work with Smooch and to this day Smooch listens much quicker to Ken.

Ellie sounds like a wonderful dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To Ellie's Mom*

To Ellie's Mom:

Hope you are feeling better-how are you and Ellie?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How are you and Ellie?*

How are you and Ellie!
We miss you!


----------

